# Nikon Capture NX2 V2.3.1



## SCraig (Feb 16, 2012)

Ran across this on another forum.  For those using Nikon Capture NX2 version 2.3.1 is available on the Nikon Web Site.

V2.3.1 is an incremental update of 2.3 which was the first 64-bit version.  I tried it and didn't like the performance but it seems I am in the minority.  Most who have used it seem to like it but I went back to the 32-bit version.

The update list doesn't look that impressive but does include support for the D4 / D800 so it would be worthwhile to those users.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

I upgraded as well, and it seems to take 3 times longer to launch.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 17, 2012)

I noticed that as well.  My biggest problem was that it just kept slowing down.  It would get slower and slower and slower until it finally got completely unresponsive and I had to use Task Manager to stop it.  Plenty of computer, plenty of memory, plenty of cache space.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2012)

I suspect part of it is due to the update of Nikon Transfer, which somehow mysteriously deleted the file I created for a cache. If you changed your default cache setting, that may be the issue.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 17, 2012)

Same cache settings as on the 32-bit version.  Everything was fine until I installed the 64-bit version.  Removed it and put the 32-bit version back and everything is fine again.  I intend to leave it this way for the time being since it works fine.


----------

